
EEVblog's new YouTube channel inexplicably banned - gnu8
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YWo9xDKXKq4
======
fefesafaea
Damn shame. EEVblog is one of the shining examples of the sort of program that
could only come about on a platform like youtube. I've often wondered why
netflix or amazon haven't picked it up or made similar programming, and yet I
have a hard time seeing them producing content of such quality and depth.

~~~
squarefoot
> I've often wondered why netflix or amazon haven't picked it up or made
> similar programming,

Because due to how the economics works, once you add a corporation behind a
genuinely informative project, it becomes an advertising machine losing about
all of its value. EEVBlog works because it uses Youtube and not the other way
around; if it was produced by Youtube things would be way different.

------
fergbrain
Per the stickied comment from Dave/EEVblog on YT: "The EEVdiscover channel is
now back up!
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCkGvUEt8iQLmq3aJIMjT2qQ](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCkGvUEt8iQLmq3aJIMjT2qQ)
Still no idea why though it was taken down though﻿"

------
Neliquat
Since they partnered with the 'Discovery' network, that could not possibly be
related... /s

~~~
cbanek
That is really sad that basically using a term like discovery is banned. Not
only that, but it will let you create them, then ban them, and not tell you
why.

If there were a legal case, I'd be excited about the _discovery_ phase of it,
to figure this one out!

------
gnu8
Someone in the comments pointed out that Youtube's new structure is designed
so that only famous people can make money. I have no idea whether this is
true, but it would fit it with the constant drumbeat of threats, pressure and
lawsuits from the large media companies. The democratized model of Youtube and
other video sites is a threat to their business model. Even though they've
gotten their way with pirated content, they now need to crack down on anything
original, because the independent content takes attention away from the dross
on television, and to them, the viewers themselves are their property.

~~~
i336_
So YouTube is the new TV, they're trying to compete with Netflix, and all the
big names on YT just pulled out of advertising... and Google is culturally an
ad company.

Yay. YT is too big to fail or be disrupted, but this will be a fun blip to
watch.

------
arcaster
What a shame. EEVblog and AVE have been some of my favorite engineering
channels on YouTube for some time now, hopefully Louis Rossman isn't next.

------
coreyp_1
I love this guy's stuff! He puts out some great information!

------
squarefoot
GoogleServicesWeBetterFindAlternativesForBeforeItsTooLate++;

~~~
i336_
Big local hard disks, and caching web proxies?

:(

